
A Real War Story, in Drawings - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/19/opinion/sunday/a-real-war-story-in-drawings.html
======
frank_jaeger
Semi-related, I read an interesting piece about the possible last survivor of
the 7th Cavalry.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Finkel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Finkel)

------
JoeDaDude
The Beast of War is the subject of the recent documentary "Only the Dead" on
HBO.

------
dnetesn
This is a beautifully written article.

------
IIAOPSW
This article told me absolute zero about counter insurgency or about how
lessons from the great plains might apply today.

~~~
GantzGraf
What led you to expect any of that when you clicked on the link?

~~~
IIAOPSW
The first paragraph of the article heavily implied that a comparison would be
made between the insurgency and counter-insurgency tactics of mid 1800s
American great plains and modern day Iraq and Afghanistan.

IMO that would probably make a more interesting article. While obviously IS
and the Native Americans are ideological worlds apart, both groups ran/run an
insurgency against the technologically superior US army. It is worth noting
which tactics work and which do not.

